
Happy 21st Century - rinze
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2018/05/happy-21st-century.html
======
dsr_
"agile, decentralized genocide as a cloud service"

No one will bring this to you as a business plan.

Make sure it isn't a second or third order effect.

